# Mahindra 2017 4550 stuck in first gear



## Holman (Dec 22, 2019)

I have a 2017 130hrs, worked on tractor all day using gears, and finished shreddding, headed to barn and it’s stuck in first gear, shifter won’t budge, hi-lo is fine and clutch is all good but it’s stuck and not sure if there is something I can do. Please help.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Holman! This seems to be an issue with these. There are a couple threads about that on this forum HERE and for your model exclusively HERE .


----------

